

Ask HN: What hurts you the most in web soft dev? - jaimefjorge
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGMxODJTSTlpR3JJeGVIYVdaazhmTUE6MQ

======
jaimefjorge
Responses here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewanalytics?formkey=dG...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewanalytics?formkey=dGMxODJTSTlpR3JJeGVIYVdaazhmTUE6MQ#gid=0)

------
halbermensch
My wrists, presently. Need a job where I can think for a living, for a change.

